# Just watched the first local HD newscast in Denver!



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

KUSA, channel 9 in Denver just finished the first local newscast in HD, and oh my god was it nice. KUSA is now the 4th station in the country broadcasting local news in HD (at least according to the research I've done - WRAL in North Carolina was first of course, followed by KOMO and KING in Seattle).


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I saw it also Mark. Lets hope they keep it up and get their field cameras and graphics updated to HD.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'd be happy if they started out by just putting their field cameras in 16x9 mode. That and the graphics redone, and about 80% of the broadcast would be widescreen.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> KUSA, channel 9 in Denver just finished the first local newscast in HD, and oh my god was it nice. KUSA is now the 4th station in the country broadcasting local news in HD (at least according to the research I've done - WRAL in North Carolina was first of course, followed by KOMO and KING in Seattle).


In addition to KING and KOMO, we've also got a PBS station and all three have some great HD programs. KING has Evening Magazine which is 100% HD, all local interest stuff. KOMO's newscasts are nothing short of first rate.


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

Yeah, maybe since the station has HD cameras, they will start producing some HD specials or something like WRAL does.

Also, I think WRAL shows a bunch of stuff from those Seattle stations during the day. WRAL also has a part in broadcast old HD Net stuff during the day on the local fox channel. Couldn't be happier with wral. 

Makes you wonder how these local stations can get an HD broadcast, but it is taking espn forever to do it.


----------

